# I have NEVER seen a horse do this before..



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Idk why the video won't embed..


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the video. Woohoo, I love when animals fight back :lol:


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks, I don't know why it wouldn't embed for me..


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, I hope that guy learned a lesson.. I wonder what became of the horse.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Me too.. I hope the horse wasn't punished for this :/


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh how stupid people amuse me . And what gets me is that its only a small colt. Why would you throw rocks at a colt ?!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The thing is, the entire situation was likely blamed on the horse and the man learned no lesson at all. People like that seldom do. All I can say is that at least the horse got a bit of revenge before being put on someone's plate.

As for how often that happens, you might be surprised. A horse's first instinct is to flee whenever it is confronted with danger. If it is unable to flee for whatever reason (in a stall or a pen or tied up), then all it's instincts will turn to fight and it _will_ kill to eliminate what it considers a threat. 

Even people in countries like the US, with easy access to information and knowledge, have problems with this. They get a horse that is very fearful and they push it too far too fast with desensitizing or handling and the horse will pin it's ears and charge. Then the people run away and the horse learns that is the way to get humans to leave him alone and it becomes habit.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh, that makes me ill because I fear what they are going to do to that poor horse.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I would of done the same thing if i was that horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I heard an old saying awhile back, that a Mustang stallion is the most dangerous prey animal in existence because they attack to kill when provoked. They know where the throat is, and they aim for it with intent to kill. Most other prey animals will batter you around until you're no longer a threat, which often can result in death, but horses can be particularly vicious when threatened.

I've heard horror stories of horses on the fight and the damage they can do. I won't lie, this video gave me immense pleasure. It always does when animals fight back. Death was likely all that was awaiting them anyway, so at least they got their final kicks in!


----------



## joseydiann (May 26, 2011)

OMG call me mean but I loved it lol, it ended to fast for me. No doubt in my mind he def. deserved what he got, I hope he couldn't walk the next day tehe..


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive seen that video before, but Ive never known it to happen to anyone else. I hope that man died! x


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Go Poneh! 

Poor horse..was that noise the horse when it was attacking?
I hope the horse didn't die because of it. I would have just set it free if it happened to be a horse to attack again.

My vet mentioned that there was this horse that was always nice to the person that owned him/her. One day the horse totally snapped and bit the guy's face off...wonder what provoked that horse. I believe they do it for a reason.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Poor thing, at least he gave that guy a taste of his own medicine before being put down ( as I'm sure he was after this event). 

I heard he might have had rabbies ( I could be wrong, I think I read it in the comments or something ) but if he didn't, I have no doubts that the person being attacked was 100% at fault.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I won't lie, this video gave me immense pleasure. It always does when animals fight back. Death was likely all that was awaiting them anyway, so at least they got their final kicks in!



I agree MM!!! Crazy video....never seen or heard anything like it...although when I was at school, there was a horse that for no reason(that I am aware of) turned around and bit her in her face...she ended up needing 12 or so stitches...this same horse had to be sedated to trim his feet. I had heard that he was a great horse, until he got a new owner....


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh take that! I am so glad the horse decided to fight back. I'm sure this isn't america so he probably ended up in a slaughter house and is hamburger meat, I'm sure. And this person is probably throwing more rocks at innocent horses. I want to choke him. I hope he gets like shot. People make me ill. I am so shocked how someone could even do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budgirl123 (May 28, 2011)

Good horsey<3333


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I won't lie, this video gave me immense pleasure. It always does when animals fight back. Death was likely all that was awaiting them anyway, so at least they got their final kicks in!


I agree!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

is it just me or is that horse a little bit weird looking?


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

I liked the video, good for that horse


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

My mare fought back. Granted this was before she became my mare.

The "trainer" (I use this term loosely with the man in question) was trying to force her to back up. He was being very abusive about it. yanking her mouth hard, kicking her chest etc, she whipped around and kicked him right in the balls. IIR she ruptured atleast one of his testicles.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

wait are you saying the mare in the video is your mare or you're saying your mare is the type to fight back in reference to horses in general. I'm confused.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a question/thought, the horse fighting back - chances are that its simply showing its "natural" behavior of fighting back when being attacked.

The guy got what he deserved and hopefully it doesn't end up being claimed as the horses fault.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The horse there is not a colt. It may be nearly full grown. They have some very small horses there that are used as common work animals. The hindu and buddhist religions have strong rules against mistreatment of animals, but people don't alway follow their own religious guidlines, do they?


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

drafts4ever said:


> wait are you saying the mare in the video is your mare or you're saying your mare is the type to fight back in reference to horses in general. I'm confused.


Sorry about the confusion! I meant that my mare fought back, this is NOT my mare. Just that my mare did fight back when she was mistreated.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh! ok. My head has been a little odd today and I'm reading everything wrong! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

drafts4ever said:


> Oh! ok. My head has been a little odd today and I'm reading everything wrong! Thanks for clearing that up!


Not a problem at all! Going back I re-read it, and I can totally see where the misinterpretation came from. I really should have clarified a bit more! Totally my fault there!


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> is it just me or is that horse a little bit weird looking?


i think thats just you


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I fully enjoyed watching at video on the horse's behalf. I think that man deserved it. I agree with everyone here, the horse probably was put to sleep or even worse shot...

Animal cruelty is so wrong. I wonder where the horse went in the end of the movie when it's galloping away.

Think me weird but it made me laugh at the end when it says "Leaving the abuser bloody, bruised *and with a new found respect for nature!* "

On the whole yay or the mare.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That poor animal. I have never seen a horse attack to retaliate. That poor animal was acting to defend himself-nothing else. What you don't see is what happened prior to the video starting, so I'm sure he acted in response to something that isn't shown.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> That poor animal. I have never seen a horse attack to retaliate. That poor animal was acting to defend himself-nothing else. What you don't see is what happened prior to the video starting, so I'm sure he acted in response to something that isn't shown.


Yeah! That's probably true!


----------



## huntersatheart (May 25, 2011)

i just hope the horse wasn't puunished , but i doubt that man learned his lesson , :-x


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

personally, i think he deserved more injury than that. 
i cant stand people that hurt horses :-x


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

The guy shouldn't have done that. I've seen a mini do that to a 20 year old guy who was trying to ride it on the show "Untamed and Uncut"


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Not nearly as bad as this vicious attack on a cat

‪Horse eating Cat‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that guy deserved way worse...


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Equilove said:


> Not nearly as bad as this vicious attack on a cat
> 
> ‪Horse eating Cat‬‏ - YouTube



Haha so vicious! :lol:


----------

